# Tutorial Contest Winner January 2008 - Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!



## kattybadatty (Jan 4, 2008)

After the positive feedback from my FIRST FOTD this evening, I decided it would be helpful to share my tricks and tips with the SPECKTRA world in a tutorial 

Here I go!

First, I started off with a clean, fresh face.






Then, I applied MAC's Oil Control Lotion to my cheeks and T-zone. *T-zone = forehead, nose, and chin*





I then applied a small amount of Smashbox Photofinish to my cheeks, forehead, and chin. This rids any fine lines or wrinkles for a flawless finish.





Then, because I have Excema(sp) on my cheeks, I applied the Maybelline color-correcting green stick on my cheeks and other areas that were red.





Then, with the MAC 190SE brush, I applied a fairly decent amount of Select SPF Foundation in NC 37 to my entire face, starting with the cheeks, then working around the nose area, forehead, chin, and under the chin, blending onto the collar bones.





Concealor comes next, being applied under the eyes, around the nose, and above my left eye where I have a scar from a past accident.





Then I apply powder all over the place! I try not to go too heavy, so it doesn't look caked on. I use MAC's 134 brush to apply MAC select sheer pressed powder in NC 40. Apply in circular motions, covering every crevice on the face down to the collar bones.





One of my FAVE parts! EYEBROWS!
I feel that eyebrows can make or break a person's face, so I use MAC Brow Shader in Buttery/Blonde Taupe. I apply with Smashbox liner/brow brush, lightly covering the hair and making sure to get even coverage over the entire brow.





On to the NEXT best part - the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I start with applying a tiny tiny bit of MAC paint in Bare Canvas all over the entire eye, with my finger tip.





Then, with Smashbox 26 shadow brush, I apply MAC's Nylon shadow under the brow bone, and in the inner crease and corner of the eye.





Sometimes, I even add some to the outside of the eye, for a little extra shimmer.





Next, we add a bit of color. Apply MAC's Folie shadow to the outer corner of the eye, directing upward and inward, following the eyebrow's natural shape. It is SO important to not lose the shape of your eye, so make sure to follow the direction of your eyebrow, and to move upward and inward.





To add a bit more of a dramatic look, add a touch of MAC's Carbon eyeshadow to the outter crease and corner of the eye to make it POP!





To add definition to the eye, apply MAC fluidline liner with a 266SE brush from the middle/inner of the eye line to the outer edge, and "wing" outward slightly. This gives a more dramatic effect, and makes the eye more noticible.




Apply under the eye as well for a smoky, sultry look.

Now, as we all know, one can NEVER wear enough mascara! So apply a good 2-3 coats of Maybelline NY Intense XXL mascara in VERY BLACK to the upper and lower lashes. (I LOVE and HIGHLY recommend this mascara, btw!)





Now for the part EVERYONE is asking for - Cheeks!
Start by using a Kabuki brush to apply a good amount of Smashbox Bronzer under the cheek bone, under the jawline and chin, temples, apples of the cheeks, and to the right and left of your nose. This will make the nose appear smaller, it will lose any sign of double chins, and make you look like you have the worlds HOTTEST and HIGHEST cheekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








With a standard blush brush, apply a small amount of Revlon Golden Affair blush in 435 to the apples of the cheeks, sides of nose, and under chin. (I say use a SMALL amount, only because the color that I use is VERY vibrant,m so be careful not to overdo it! We don't want Ronald McDonald faces!)





Last step- LIPS!
Apply MAC's Spice lip liner, starting at the inner "dip" of the lip (upper) and apply outward. Apply to bottom as well, starting from left and moving to the right.





BAM! RED LIPS!
Apply 1-2 coats of MAC's Ruby Woo Lipstick to upper and bottom lip, making sure to cover any sign of lip liner, so we do not look like 98 yr. old women trying to pull off red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You wouldn't BELIEVE the students I have who cannot apply lipstick properly! It's all OVER the place!!
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...y/DSCI0045.jpg

YAY!
You're good to go! Any questions, feel free to ask! Hope this helped! Let me know how my *first* Tut went!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

great tutorial!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

AHHHH soooo hot!!!!! i luv luv luv it....ur soo good at contouring!!! amazing tut!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Oh, where did my "thanks" go? Do we have daily limit or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooo-- OMG! I love it... you made it look so easy! You are HOT!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

perfect! you did a beautiful job on your tutorial. yay!


----------



## luckyme (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Great tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to do it!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You have such a beautiful face! This was a fantastic tutorial! Thanks! I'm going to check out that blush girlie!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

you are sooo pretty!!! love this!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

great tut! thanks! I hope that you will do more tutorial.


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so pretty even without makeup, and in the 2nd last pic, it looks like an advertisment for some cosmetics brand. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I can't wait for more tutorials from u.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Thanks so much!! I love this a lot!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You did a FANTASTIC job on this!  Thank you!  Also, I loved how you applied the Smashbox primer only to cheeks, forehead, and chin.  Great tip!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Thanks! hot hot hot


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Very good finished product. You've got great bone structure, and this look seems like something a ton of people with all different coloring can pull off.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Great tut! Thanks!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Thank you Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definitely be posting more soon!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

really great tutorial!


----------



## frocher (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Great tut!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You look great, awesome tutorial! I love the lips!


----------



## Jot (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

great tut. thanks


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

hot and so pretty! thank you


----------



## xxainixx (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

you look fab! thanks so much


----------



## PMBG83 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Damn woman youre natural cheekbones are insane.......without contouring! You really dont even need to contour. Love the look by the way.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

I love the eyes!


----------



## hrdruian (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

thanks so much for this.  its a great, classic look.  you did an awesome job!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You are just beautiful!  I love the way you apply your blush - I'll have to study your technique!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

fabulous tutorial!


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

awesome! thanks soo much!


----------



## Misshappy1 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Very beautiful! You have really nice bone structure ( even without contouring) Nice job!!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

very pretty!! love your skin make up.. it looks so flawless!


----------



## manda-baby (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

This look is very beautiful and elegant


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Fab! Love the cheeks.


----------



## anickia (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

u did a good job.


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Please Vote For Me In The Tutorial Contest! Being My First Fotd/tutorial, I'd Love To Win A Prize! Thanks In Advance For The Supprt And Compliments!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

i must say i LOVE your tutorials.. i cant wait to see more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would love to see you do a look with pink eyeshadow colours like barbie and a neutral lip


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i must say i LOVE your tutorials.. i cant wait to see more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would love to see you do a look with pink eyeshadow colours like barbie and a neutral lip_

 
Great idea! I need more ideas of what to do... that's a good one! I definitely will do it asap!


----------



## entipy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You did a really good job on your TUT!!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Just beautiful, your features are stunning!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

oooohhh!! you look beautiful


----------



## Mo6ius (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Your skill is amazing, girl. Good luck!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Love it.  Your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Holy Cow, that's hot, I love this look it can work for day or night, great tut thanks


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*







Holy Cow, that's hot, I love this look it can work for day or night, great tut thanks


----------



## Nutmeg2306 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

The colors you chose are very beautiful with your coloring and hair.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

You look beautiful! Thanks for sharing your look with us! =)


----------



## cab_1789 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

great tutorial..youre so gorgeous but can i suggest adjusting the flash on your camera so you dont look so bright..the light loses the makeup


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 2, 2008)

nice work... love it


----------



## pichima (Feb 2, 2008)

gosh you're gorgeous!!!

great tut, thanx for sharing^^  


xxx


----------



## pladies (Feb 3, 2008)

you are soooo beautiful. Ruby woo is awesome on you.


----------



## jmj2k (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## kattybadatty (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Requested "Girls Night Out" Tutorial!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cab_1789* 

 
_great tutorial..youre so gorgeous but can i suggest adjusting the flash on your camera so you dont look so bright..the light loses the makeup_

 
yes yes, i have gotten a new camera. the last one could not really adjust the flash as well as i wanted. it kinda was either on or off. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm using  a much better piece of equipment now, so look for better tuts!


----------



## Sillarian (Feb 11, 2008)

You look hot! =D Thanks for the tutorial much appreciated


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Stunning! Your makeup looks gorgeous, thanks for the tut! =)


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 18, 2008)

Very classy! I love it!


----------



## poisonous_kiss (Feb 24, 2008)

*how beautiful it isss!!!... *
*is a reeeally good tutorial =)*


----------

